# Meet Larry



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Mrs. Severin just bought a "Throw up Larry" prop

Its sound activated and even comes with green food coloring for the water.

I'm planning on using black food coloring and maybe a 55 gal drum instead of the galvanized bucket it comes with.

larry.flv video by _Severin_ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid208.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb269/_Severin_/larry


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That thing cracks me up..Too cool.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I love that, if for no other reason than it would probably cause my neighbor with the stick in her a** to gag and run screaming. Sorry to sound heartless, but I can't help it that the woman hates on Halloween and all its nasty goodness. I mean, hey... that's just wrong.

So having said that, where did Mrs. Severin get this? Was it a pretty good deal? I'm kinda' interested in getting one...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it's just too bad you can't get chunks to go with that..
I c they have it at www.buycostumes.com 89.99


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Severin that looks so cool! I want to buy it. Does it have legs?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

*Night Owl:*
Not sure where the Mrs. got it, as it was a gift, but I'm guessing ebay. There's not much too it. Basically a small fountain pump hooked up to a relay. It actually takes a decent noise to set it off, so I'm going to figure out a way to trigger it. Maybe a little speaker by the sensor that plays regularly.

*Joiseygal:*
No legs. The bucket sits on a thin piece of plywood. There's really no body either. Just a metal tube with a suit jacket over it.

If anybody wants pics of the undercarriage, let me know.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Try putting a wad of screen door material in the outlet.
It makes the "vomit" flow less uniform.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Joiseygal, tried to send you a PM, but I think you have them turned off.

So, here is something I never thought I'd be typing on an open forum.
Below are pics of Larry from behind.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/larry_1875.jpg

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/larry_1874.jpg

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/larry_1872.jpg


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Severin. It is definitly something you can work with. I'm sure you can add your own legs. I think I will be checking out Larry the day after halloween and see if I can get him for cheaper.


----------

